# Go Green Hybrid Taxi Service Starts in Charlotte



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

After seeing New york city roll hybrids out into their taxi fleet, Dwight Ledford decided to bring the service to Charlottesville.

More...


----------

